# Any cubers in Oklahoma?



## Ptr8888 (Apr 24, 2014)

Any Okies? I would imagine not since all I've heard of are the ones I've taught...

It would be cool to know some people who cube in my area. (Sounds like a dating site ad)


----------



## Mikel (Apr 24, 2014)

I know that J.D. Adams and Cory Thigpen are from Oklahoma. In general you can check CubingUSA, although not all of those members are guaranteed to be active or live in Oklahoma anymore.


----------



## rcbeyer (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep - we're around. I haven't found many of us, though haha.
there's this facebook group thing you could check out. Claims there may be a competition up at OU perhaps this fall, which would be pretty cool.


----------



## Ptr8888 (Apr 25, 2014)

rcbeyer said:


> Yep - we're around. I haven't found many of us, though haha.
> there's this facebook group thing you could check out. Claims there may be a competition up at OU perhaps this fall, which would be pretty cool.



Competition at OU would be fantastic. I have a group of 3 friends and we are interested in meeting up new cubers. Even if we can get a small thing stated that would be amazing. Last year I taught a bunch of people how to solve and we wanted to work towards beating the most people solving a cube in one place under 5 mins world record but the trend died.


----------



## RSaldana86 (Feb 7, 2016)

Another guy here in Moore ! 29yrs
Started curbing along time ago and stopped . Getting back into now . Relearning oll and Pll so far average 45secs . 

Selling some of my old cubes to make room for some more .


----------



## RSaldana86 (Feb 11, 2016)

There's someone in the Facebook group that's wanting to get an unofficial competition going in Tulsa looking for more people so he can go through with it


----------



## Colton Holland (Aug 20, 2016)

haha i was wondering if there were any others in oklahoma, anyone familiar with cushing area?


----------



## Dom (Oct 13, 2016)

@Ptr8888 @Mikel @rcbeyer @RSaldana86 @Colton Holland

I'm in Oklahoma City. I went to Oklahoma Fall 2016. Met a couple of Okies. I don't do Facebook, though. We should start a club here. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Caleb Rice (Jul 8, 2017)

Dom said:


> @Ptr8888 @Mikel @rcbeyer @RSaldana86 @Colton Holland
> 
> I'm in Oklahoma City. I went to Oklahoma Fall 2016. Met a couple of Okies. I don't do Facebook, though. We should start a club here. Any thoughts on that?




I've been trying to find a local competition so if we could get a group started and do an unofficial competition then that would be great


----------



## Dom (Jul 11, 2017)

Caleb Rice said:


> I've been trying to find a local competition so if we could get a group started and do an unofficial competition then that would be great


I wish. I'm actually moving out of state in a couple weeks.


----------



## Charlie Burton (Jul 16, 2017)

@Ptr8888@[email protected]@[email protected] [email protected] Rice

My son is 11 and we are down here competing for the first time in Houston. Would love to find some kids in Oklahoma that cube. Tulsa area ideally


----------



## PickleBlake (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm a cuber here in Tulsa if anyone else is this way


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Feb 19, 2018)

Ptr8888 said:


> Any Okies? I would imagine not since all I've heard of are the ones I've taught...
> 
> It would be cool to know some people who cube in my area. (Sounds like a dating site ad)


I live in eastern Oklahoma off of I-40. I have 3 friends that cone too


----------



## PickleBlake (Feb 19, 2018)

Do you think we have enough interest to do an event even if it’s just a meet up or unofficial comp? I have at least 3 people that would go.


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Feb 19, 2018)

PickleBlake said:


> Do you think we have enough interest to do an event even if it’s just a meet up or unofficial comp? I have at least 3 people that would go.


I don't know that I would be able to go unless it's official


----------



## PickleBlake (Feb 19, 2018)

Makes sense, I am trying to see I can go to Dallas on the 3rd. After that I am going to see if I can find a willing WCA delegate


----------



## Max Zemdegs (Dec 13, 2020)

It seems this thread has died for some time. I know that there's a rising number of us Cubers in and around Oklahoma. The key, is to get and *stay* in contact through discord and other means. I'm sure many of us feel the lack of appreciation and cubing events for us, and it is up to us to amend that. So, where's everyone?


----------



## U3cubing (Sep 16, 2021)

Anyone still here?


----------

